# Berufempfehlung für Cata



## Entropic (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich Berufe, mit denen man in Cata gut was anstellen kann. 

Da ich ungern von AH-Preisen abhängig bin, sollte das am besten ein Herstellungsberuf mit einem Sammelberuf kombiniert sein. (die Berufe sollen für meinen Hunter sein, falls das wichtig ist) 

Zunächst habe ich an BB+Ingi gedacht, da es auch gut zum Hunter passt. Aber nun gibt es ja keine Munition mehr... Wird der Beruf trotzdem sehr nützlich werden? Oder sollte ich lieber auf Juwe setzen? Juwe bin ich allerdings schon mit einem anderen Char, den ich wohl aber so schnell nicht mit Cata hochziehen werde. Inschriftenkunde scheidet eigentlich für mich schon aus. 

Was meint ihr? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen in der Beta gemacht? 

mfg


----------



## Versace83 (16. Oktober 2010)

entweder wie du selbst sagst BB+Ingi (es koennen ab Cata mechanische Boegen und Armbrueste hergestellt werden; Nebenverdienst mit Erze/Barren; Gimmicks inkl. Verzauberungen fuer Schuhe, Umhang usw.) oder Kuerschner+Lederverarbeitung (eigene Ruestungen; Nebenverdienst mit Leder/Beinverzauberungen; Armschienenverzauberung)

Ich war lange Zeit mit meinem Jaeger BB+Ingi. Da ich nun mit meinem Main (Schurke) Ingi+Juwe bin (und BB bereits mit meinem Krieger habe), ist er nun Kuerschner+Lederverarbeiter. Passen beide Kombinationen meiner Meinung nach gut zu einem Jaeger.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig deine Entscheidung erleichtern


----------

